# Vitamins



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Guys;

I cannot find an oral magnesium chloride supplement anywhere. I brought a supply with me. I can order it online and have it shipped here. The shipping is not cheap so I wanted to order a six month supply. Is this a problem? Anyone have vitamins shipped here?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Try here. Official Page of Magnesium Therapy Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*You can order a 6 month supply*



MR2 said:


> Hey Guys;
> 
> I cannot find an oral magnesium chloride supplement anywhere. I brought a supply with me. I can order it online and have it shipped here. The shipping is not cheap so I wanted to order a six month supply. Is this a problem? Anyone have vitamins shipped here?


It's best to order your supplements and have them sent to a family member stateside and then have them rebox it with what ever else your needing and send it that way because when ever you send something directly from a business they will hit you with a VAT tax but if directly from the business you should be able to have it sent to you, the VAT is a certain percentage of the full cost of your products, some companies are familiar with VAT (unsure about the supplement industry though), so worst case scenario is you'll have to pay a percentage of the total cost at 12% VAT charge.

I used to work for Swanson Health Products (we sent stuff to the Philippines) as a Call Center rep and Customer Care (7 years), there's not much here in the form of vitamins, I've seen some vitamins for sale at Mercury Drug, like ascorbic acid (vit C) and Brewers Yeast (Vit B's but not B-12) unsure of their whole line up, you'll have to ask also many Vitamin spots in the mall but? They lack variety and seem costly.

One major difference I found after moving here was that I lost weight and didn't have digestion problems such as Acid reflux due to the diet and foods are cooked fresh but I'm not sure why or what your taking this for, every time I return to the states I get my acid and digestion issues again and I gain weight like a balloon, not so here, so basically I was able to drop my medications and vitamins.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Is this what you are looking for?

GNC Magnesium 250 90 Tablets

If yes click on store locator.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> It's best to order your supplements and have them sent to a family member stateside and then have them rebox it with what ever else your needing and send it that way because when ever you send something directly from a business they will hit you with a VAT tax but if directly from the business you should be able to have it sent to you, the VAT is a certain percentage of the full cost of your products, some companies are familiar with VAT (unsure about the supplement industry though), so worst case scenario is you'll have to pay a percentage of the total cost at 12% VAT charge.
> 
> I used to work for Swanson Health Products (we sent stuff to the Philippines) as a Call Center rep and Customer Care (7 years), there's not much here in the form of vitamins, I've seen some vitamins for sale at Mercury Drug, like ascorbic acid (vit C) and Brewers Yeast (Vit B's but not B-12) unsure of their whole line up, you'll have to ask also many Vitamin spots in the mall but? They lack variety and seem costly.
> 
> One major difference I found after moving here was that I lost weight and didn't have digestion problems such as Acid reflux due to the diet and foods are cooked fresh but I'm not sure why or what your taking this for, every time I return to the states I get my acid and digestion issues again and I gain weight like a balloon, not so here, so basically I was able to drop my medications and vitamins.


Thats bcoz they dont save any food for u m....thus the weight loss.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Diet*



lefties43332 said:


> Thats bcoz they dont save any food for u m....thus the weight loss.


LOL... You could be right but I actually eat the same sized meals but different foods, I was a big Eat-All-You-Can Chinese food customer, several plates before I left and the price was $7, loved tacos and pizza also, so many food wars. Sadly the food here isn't so appetizing, US Chains sure are lacking. I eat more often, stateside not so much and I don't snack anymore either, snacks aren't so good here the imported stuff from the US is to costly for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> LOL... You could be right but I actually eat the same sized meals but different foods, I was a big Eat-All-You-Can Chinese food customer, several plates before I left and the price was $7, loved tacos and pizza also, so many food wars. Sadly the food here isn't so appetizing, US Chains sure are lacking. I eat more often, stateside not so much and I don't snack anymore either, snacks aren't so good here the imported stuff from the US is to costly for me.


LoL---I still say you're living in the wrong area. Lots of good foods and even snack foods; all local. At least it's that way up in our area. Many of the international brands are also available and some quite affordable too.

I think to have a better selection on all products takes living closer to big cities and places where foreign tourists and residents spend time.
Don't even get me started on Jollibee. We spend so much time there we ought to own one!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> LoL---I still say you're living in the wrong area. Lots of good foods and even snack foods; all local. At least it's that way up in our area. Many of the international brands are also available and some quite affordable too.
> 
> I think to have a better selection on all products takes living closer to big cities and places where foreign tourists and residents spend time.
> Don't even get me started on Jollibee. We spend so much time there we ought to own one!


I agree jet....


----------

